# Introducing, in all it's glory, the Mamiya-Six IV



## WhaleDaughter (May 21, 2017)

Clean lens, scratch and fungus free.



Untitled by Laia, on Flickr

No light leaks in the bellows.



IMG_1895 by Laia, on Flickr




Untitled by Laia, on Flickr

It focuses by moving the back plate and film (medium format). The focusing dial is on the right, easily accessible by thumb when holding the camera. On the top left are the film advance and frame counter. And see that impossibly small round thing just to the left of the frame counter and on the back? That's the viewfinder. It's seriously about 3mm in diameter. But it has a coupled rangefinder!



Untitled by Laia, on Flickr


It does have some cosmetic damage on the back.



Untitled by Laia, on Flickr

Guy I bought it from had the metal plate taped on backward (it opens to see the frame count on the paper backing, and there's only 1 hole in the camera body).



Untitled by Laia, on Flickr

It is currently at the shop to have the plate glued back down.



Untitled by Laia, on Flickr

But the inside looks good, and the shutter speeds are only a little bit slow.



Untitled by Laia, on Flickr

There's also a local guy who does custom leather restoration work on vintage cameras. I'm going to contact him and see if he can help me with the damage on the back. I know I'll lose the nice embossing, but it's just going to keep peeling off.

When I walked up to the counter at the camera shop the tech said "Working on another project?" because apparently I'm there so much they're remembering me. And when I left he said he was excited to see what I bring in next.


----------



## Ysarex (May 21, 2017)

Nice folder -- should take a decent photo.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (May 21, 2017)

Lucky You!


----------



## tirediron (May 21, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2017)

Looks very,very SWEET! What a good-lookin' camera!


----------



## terri (May 21, 2017)

Great pick up!   Glad you took it to the shop to get it a little love.    Congrats - looking forward to seeing what it gives you!


----------



## compur (May 21, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## dxqcanada (May 22, 2017)

As I was going through the pictures I was envious of how minty that camera looked ... then you showed the back ... odd that that was the only place where the leather was most worn.


----------



## WhaleDaughter (May 22, 2017)

I got a call today saying my camera was fixed and ready to be picked up. I meant to go after work but we had a new staff member start today and I got so distracted I just came home. I'll have to go on my lunch break tomorrow so I don't forget again.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------

